# Durchflusswerte **Sammelthread**



## Dr.House (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo, zusammen.

Mich würden eure Durchflusswerte interessieren. Unter anderem die verwendete Pumpe und Durchflusssensor.
Der Anlass dafür ist dieser Sensor hier und die Werte die er ausgibt.  (53 l/h )
Habe momentan diesen hier        und finde die Werte realistischer.

*Pumpe* ist eine Laing @ Ultra umgelötet (4500 Rpm)
*Im Kreislauf* (EK Supreme, Mosfet-Heatkiller SW-2, NB-XSPC Universalkühler, EK Waterblock-Komplettkühler 4870)

Außerdem kann man Erfahrungen über verschiedene Durchflusssensoren sammeln und einen Fehlkauf vermeiden.​ 

Was und wie poste ich hier?

Username | Pumpe | Durchflusswert | Sensor 
+
unten darunter noch alle Kreislaufkomponenten
(werden später verlinkt)
 ​ 
z.B. : House | Laing@Ultra | 167 l/h | Sensor 

wichtig !

Durchflusswerte nur in der Einheit *l/h*  (Liter pro Stunde)
Sensor - genaue Bezeichnung (am besten mit dem Link dazu)







*Username*
 | 
*Pumpe*
 | 
*Wert*
 | 
*Sensor*
 | 
*Beitrag-Link*
*1*
. House | Laing@Ultra |
*167 l/h*
 | 
Sensor
  | 
Link
*2*
. Equilibrium | Aquastream | 
*70 l/h*
 | kommt noch |   
Link
*3*
. ruyven_macaran | Eheim 1046 | 
*36 l/h*
 | kommt noch | 
Link
*4*
. nemetona | Laing 1-T | 
*120 l/h*
 | 
Sensor
  |   
Link
*5*
. der8auer | Laing Ultra | 
*153 l/h*
 | 
Sensor
  |   
Link


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab ´ne aquastream und habe so um die 70 l/h ich find da deine 53 l/h realistischer als die 167 l/h benutze aber nen Kalibrierwert von 256 i/l

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ganze ist ein Aquaduct von Aquacomputer. Also ein komplettes externes System.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

Verwende(te) ein flowmeter2.0, dass mir (vor temporärer Stilllegung der Wakü) gut 0,6l/min (also ~36l/h) anzeigte.
(*Kreislauf* war: *Eheim1046*, HK2.0 CPU, HK2.0 NB, EK HD3850 Kühler, 2 Schnelltrennkupplungen, Radiatoren mit ~5,5m 6mm ID + 12m 8mm ID + 2,4m ~8x26mm ID Rohr und ca. 3m Schlauch mit 7 oder 7,5mm ID)

Anm.:
Sensor wurde vorher "ausgelitert", Abweichungen >5% können ausgeschlossen werden.


Ein ähnlicher Kreislauf (HK GPU2.5 statt EK und zusätzlich ein Aquacomputer Aquapower Netzteilkühler) hatte quasi identische Werte. Außer es kam zu Verstopfungen, da bin ich in einem Extremfall (extrem faul  ) auf min. 0,2l/min runter, bevor ich mich mal zur Reinigung bequemt habe.


----------



## Dr.House (28. Januar 2009)

@ Equilibrium

50 l/h sind abwegig für mich. Hatte ~ 120 vermutet ,aber 167 sind realistisch.

Wenn der Wert 256 vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben ist,dann muss das stimmen.

Bei dem ersten Sensor war ein Wert von 1000 i/l erforderlich . Messbereich 60-1500 l/h (und ich hatte 50 - nicht im Messbereich,also Blödsinn )

Der zweite Sensor scheint mir glaubwürdiger auch Aufgrund der Bauart (Kammer mit bestimmten Volumen aufgeteilt in 5 gleichen Teilen )
Vor allem hatte ich damit auch mal den Wert von 160l/h als ich Luftbläschen im System hatte. Nach dem Entlüften waren es nur 50


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

Mach doch einfach mal den Kreislauf auf, häng die Schlauchenden in zwei (halb volle) Eimer und guck, wieviel Messbecher voll du pro Minute schaufeln musst, damit der Wasserstand ~gleich bleibt.
Ist vielleicht nicht hochexakt, aber zwischen 53 und 167l/h sollte man unterscheiden können.


----------



## nemetona (28. Januar 2009)

@House,
Pulszahl stimmt, also sollte das Ergebnis auch Glaubwürdig sein.
Ich hatte den DFM mal in der Version mit 5,6mm Düse, der hatte mir glaubwürdige 90-100 l/h angezeigt ( damals mit AS XT Ultra ).

Ich ereiche einen Durchfluss von um die 120 l/h, mit einer Laing DDC-1T+, EK X-Top V2, Cuplex HD, EK-4870, Mips NB & SB & Mosfet, Silentstar Quad 2.0, Mora 2 Pro, Danger Den 16/10 und diesen DFM.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## der8auer (28. Januar 2009)

Schöne Idee House  Was hälst du davon die von den Usern angegebenen Werte in einer Tabelle im ersten Post zusammenzufassen? Also z.B. eine Spalte jeweils für User, Durchflusswert, Pumpe, Komponenten oder noch ausführlicher und die Komponenten auch einzeln auflisten. Nur so ne Idee 

Mein Ergebnis:

153,47 l/h mit:
Laing DDC 12V Ultra, 2x AquaComputer Cuplex XT, 1x Watercool HK GPU-X2 8800GTS 512, 2x Koolance MVR 40 (Spannungswandler-Kühler), 2x Magicool Slim Triple 360, 1x Koolance Reservoir 120mm (AGB), 13/10 Feser Schlauch, 13/10 Feser Fittings.


----------



## Dr.House (28. Januar 2009)

@ Roman

Wenn ich das mit deinem Wert vergleiche ,ist das mehr als realistisch bei mir .
Vor allem hast du ja 2 x Cuplex XT drin.  Was hattest du vorher mit der AS XT-Pumpe ?

Über eine Vergleichstabelle habe ich auch nachgedacht. Das Problem ist, dass man es Aufgrund der Komponenten im Kreislauf nicht wirklich vergleichen kann. Und dazu dachte ich eher an einen Labberthread .

*Edit*: Werde doch so ne Tabelle erstellen ,aber ohne ausführliche Komponentenbeschreibung, unter anderem auch wegen der Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## der8auer (28. Januar 2009)

Kann ich leider nicht vergleichen weil ich bis auf die 2x Cuplex völlig andere Komponenten hatte. Waren aber nur ~30l/h


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

@House: Kannst ja vielleicht die Postings mit der zugehörigen Konfiguration verlinken.
Wenn das hier ein echter Laberthread wird (und danach siehts aus), findet man die von Hand nicht wieder.


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2009)

Habe diesen Durchflussmesser: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow Durchflusssensor GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow 71144


----------



## Digger (10. Februar 2009)

huhu, bald kann ich auch vergleichswerte posten 
ich würd aber mal vorschlagen den thread entweder oben anzupinnen...oder mit in wakü-faq mit aufnehmen


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Februar 2009)

welcher ist denn der billigste durchflusssensor?ich habe zurzeit nur so ein drehding mit filter.und meine pumpe ist die www.sicce.com


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2009)

Soho - wo ich schon mal alle Teile vor mir hatte und die meisten davon nass werden sollten, habe ich mal ne kleine Testreihe aufgelegt.

Es treten an:
- EK Water Blocks EK-FCR3850 - CF Acetal
- Watercool Heatkiller NB Rev 2.0 
- Watercool Heatkiller CPU Rev. 2.0
- Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X² 9800GTX
- eine G1/4" auf G1/4" Muffe als Referenz (d.h. der Aufbau ist bis hin zu den Anschlüssen identisch, nur der Kühler selbst fehlt)

- CPC-Schnelltrenn-Kupplung für 8mm Schläuche (von Louis.de - vermutlich bis auf die Farbe mit den 7,9mm Modellen von Aquatuning identisch)
- Zwei dieser Kupplungen, verbunden durch 9mm Schlauch
- mein Triple-Radiator-Verbund, angeschlossen mit eben diesen beiden Kupplungen (siehe zweites Bild. Man beachte die CD für den Maßstab. Rohrlängen: 6,3m 6/8; 15m 8/10; 3m oval 10mm auf 28mm. Dazu 2,5m Schlauch 7,5/10 und 2m 7/10 Schlauch. Alles in Reihe)

Der Testaufbau besteht aus einer Eheim1046, einem Inno Flow-Meter Rev2, einem Eigenbau-AGB und ein paar 7/10 und 7,5/10 Schlauchstücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zwei weitere Tests wurden mit dem fertigen System durchgeführt. 
Einmal nur der im Gehäuse befindliche Teil (AGB, Pumpe, Durchflussmesser wie oben. Kühler: Heatkiller CPU 2.0 und Heatkiller GPU-X². Dazu Schlauch 80cm 7/10; 166cm 7,5/10; 2 Temperaturfühler und eine Schnelltrennkupplung) und einmal mit den externen Radiatoren eingebunden.
Alle Messungen erfolgten in kaltem Zustand (aufgeheizt kommt der komplette Kreislauf auf 0,65l/min)


Diagramm: Alle Angaben in l/min. Blauer Balken = gemessener Durchfluss; Roter Balken = der sich daraus ergebende Durchflussverlust durch den Kühler selbst (imho der interessantere Wert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Der auf dem Testaufbau-Bild zu sehende EK sucht übrigens noch einen zahlungskräftigen Nutzer


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2009)

Habe gerade mein System umgebaut.

Momentan läuft mein PC mit einer 9800GX2 (Luftgekühlt). Des weiteren habe ich noch einen 200mm AGB von Koolance eingebaut.

170,34 l/h mit:
Laing DDC 12V Ultra, 2x AquaComputer Cuplex XT,, 2x Koolance MVR 40 (Spannungswandler-Kühler), 2x Magicool Slim Triple 360, 1x Koolance Reservoir 120mm (AGB), 1x Koolance Reservoir 200mm (AGB), 13/10 Feser Schlauch, 13/10 Feser Fittings.


----------



## stephantime (28. März 2009)

stephantime | Aquastream XT | 180 l/h | Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) 71045

Im Kreislauf befinden sich 
1*                                                            MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE
1*                                                            MagiCool SLIM DUAL
1* EK Supreme
1* 5 1/4" AGB
G1/4" Anschlüsse und 13/10 Schlauch

Normalerweise fahre ich ca.60Hz da die Pumpe da leiser ist.


----------



## HESmelaugh (28. März 2009)

@ruyven: Sehr interessant! Danke fürs Testen.


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Mai 2009)

Hey,

schöner Fred, aber echt wenig Beteiligung.
*
*UPDATE*

RomeoJ | Aquastream XT Ulta| 140 l/h | Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70 mit 10mm Schlautülle Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70 71049*



Im SyS:

_CPU : HK 3.0
GraKa : Kooolance GTX295
Radi : Mora 2 Pro
Anschlüsse : 16/13 Koolance vernickelt Schraubanschlüsse
Schlauch : 15,9/12,7 Tygon_
_Pumpe :_ Aquastream XT USB  12V Pumpe- Ultra Version

...ich finde den Durchsatz nicht i.O.

Deshalb habe ich mir eien Swiftech Laing D5 mit Koolance Deckel bestellt...mal gucken was die so reisst... ;

Ab was für einen Durchsatz ist es denn egal ob er dann mehr oder weniger ist..??

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

Man sagt so zwischen 50-80l/h, darunter kann es zu Einbrüchen an der Kühlleistung kommen und drüber steigert diese sich kaum, ist aber wie immer abhängig von den verwendeten Kühlern.
Aber 140l/h sind vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Mai 2009)

Ohkai....habe besten dank..ich werde mal gucken, nun ist sie schon unterwegs...

Dann entscheide ich mich, welche ich behalte...entweder Liang D5 oder Aqua XT Ultra..


----------



## On/OFF (11. Mai 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> @House,
> Pulszahl stimmt, also sollte das Ergebnis auch Glaubwürdig sein.
> Ich hatte den DFM mal in der Version mit 5,6mm Düse, der hatte mir glaubwürdige 90-100 l/h angezeigt ( damals mit AS XT Ultra ).
> 
> ...




Cool    ,dann hab ich auch so um die 120L/h   da kann man ja noch was dranhängen bei Bedarf  

13/10 Masterkleer - Schläuche


----------



## Burgundy (11. Mai 2009)

Burgundy - Laing DDC Pro - ca. 170 l/h - Sensor


* EK Supreme LT
* EK Mosfet 03a 2x
* EK S-Max NB
* EK NB/SB 4
* EK FC260 GTX
* MC Quad Long 480
* 16/10 DD UV Red
* 1/4"-10mm Tüllen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Neues Jahr, neuer Test 
Da mir kürzlich zwei weitere 8mm-CPC-Kupplungen ins Haus gekommen sind, habe ich mal geguckt, was für einen Einfluss zusätzliche Kupplungen haben, wenn der Kreislauf ohnehin sehr umfangreich ist.
Ergebnisse:
Originalsystem (3 Radis, davon 2 mit sehr hohem Widerstand, HK2.0 CPU, HK2.0 NB, HK GPU-X², 2x HK NSB mittlere Länge, 2 CPC-8mm-Kupplungen, ca. 7,5m Schlauch, überwiegend 7/10. Für Details siehe Tagebuch): 0,58l/min
gleiches System, aber mit allen 4 Kupplungen (und ca. 15cm Schlauch mehr): 0,56l/min.
System mit 3 Kupplungen: 0,56l/min
System wieder mit 2 Kupplungen: 0,56l/min

Oder anders gesagt: Die Unterschiede liegen innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit. Gegen den Unterschied zwischen warmen und kalten System (maximal gemessen wurden bislang 0,64l/min) sind sie klar vernachlässigbar.


----------

